# quilt for sale



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

quilt , my wife made this and machine quilted it herself , she makes quilts almost prolifically so this is in the thinning of the flock 

this one is backed in fleece , not traditional,but it makes it soft warm and light

size is 58"x40" 

the top is quilt shop quality 100% cotton 

$50.00 shipped to lower 48


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

How beautiful. You do lovely work.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Lovely quilt. You are underselling her work, but I do the same thing when the "herd" gets too large. I hope it sells quickly.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

So this would be a twin size, right? This is beautiful. Great price. Like said above, you are underpricing your quilt.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not big enough to call twin it would cover most of a twin bed but unless your very small parts of you will stick out like your toes , this is about the perfect size to put over the back of the couch and grab to cover up with while watching a movie 

yes I know we are underselling , but that's what we figured materials at , many of the herd has been donated to local charities , just though I would try and get the material cost out of this one to put into another , like I said prolific I helped her with a list of UFO un-finished objects quilter lingo , I ran out of fingers and toes to count them on that's in addition to the 8-10 she makes each year that get completely finished ,and I have no idea how many small wall hanging art quilts she makes and gives away


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we have decided to give it as a christmas gift. so thanks all!


----------

